# 2 Smurfs and an i2 walk into the bar...



## DoubleD (5/2/15)

I'm getting my first bottom feed mod in the form of the KUI and need two batteries and a charger,

I'm leaning towards the 'smurfs' and a nitecore i2, any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Edit: Some Native Wicks would be an epic bonus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andro (5/2/15)

Nitecore d2 instead. Is awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (5/2/15)

andro said:


> Nitecore d2 instead. Is awesome



Totally agree but my cash is a bit tight right now for about 2 months so every penny saved is a win 
Im so low on juice you would cry for my part  true story though 

I could wait but yoh! getting a new mod and then staring at it for a couple of months would kill me! Kill me dead I tell you!


----------



## DoubleD (5/2/15)

Oh ya! So 2 smurfs and a i2 walk into a bar,

Smurf 1 says: "Why'd we come here if we don't have any money?"

Smurf 2 replies: "Because beer!"

i2 pipes up: "I got this! Charge it!!"



I must be bored!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

This will be a tricky decision for you...so here goes 

Option 1 (e-ciggies)

Smurfs here - R180 each
NiteCore i2 here - R250

Option 2 (VapeClub)

Smurfs here - R160 each or R150 each if you buy two 
Omni-Dok Charger here - R260 (similar to the i2)

...your move

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (6/2/15)

free3dom said:


> This will be a tricky decision for you...so here goes
> 
> Option 1 (e-ciggies)
> 
> ...




I wonder what this Omni-Dok is like?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> I wonder what this Omni-Dok is like?



I have no experience with it but just going on VapeClub's reputation for stocking quality merchandise (and my experience with them) I'm sure it's a great little device - I don't believe they would sell it otherwise 

The specs on it look pretty good...seems similar to all the other dual dock chargers out there Nitcore, Efest, etc. And it appears that Olight is a fairly decent and trusted company with regards to batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (6/2/15)

We have Samsung 25R 
http://vapemaxx.co.za/samsung-25r-18650-2500mah-flat-top/

And nitecore D2 http://vapemaxx.co.za/nitecore-digicharger-d2/

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/2/15)

If you are looking at Nitcore, the D2 is well worth the extra cash.

Smurfs are a good choice and I have heard chatter of people taking to 0.2ohms without issue, I have not done this myself and prefer to stay in the safe range of 20A continuous.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

